# 12LW Manual



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

well I know this will sound kinda stupid, but I just got back into 12th scale racing for the 1st time since Snowbirds of 2002. What I'm looking for is a manual for the Associated 12LW Manual. I have one that is in pieces and would like to get it back together to run to have some fun but having a hard time finding one. Any ideas???? I do have a manual for the 12L and 12LC but some things look different on the LW version..please help a brother out!!


----------



## nickcacc (Apr 21, 2004)

j21moss said:


> well I know this will sound kinda stupid, but I just got back into 12th scale racing for the 1st time since Snowbirds of 2002. What I'm looking for is a manual for the Associated 12LW Manual. I have one that is in pieces and would like to get it back together to run to have some fun but having a hard time finding one. Any ideas???? I do have a manual for the 12L and 12LC but some things look different on the LW version..please help a brother out!!


It does sound kinda stupid since I'm trying to give you a Carpet Knife!!! But try this site, no LW but every other 12L...

http://67.199.85.166/resources/resources.php


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

been there and done that homie boy!!! any other ideas???? I said i would take the carpet knife!!! sheez.. just like a woman!!! LOL


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

Moss I have what you are looking for mint condition RC12LW manual 

Tracey @ Nick's Hobby shop Fort Wayne 
PH#260-483-3939 closed Tuesday and Wednesday. 12:00pm - 9:00pm all others

let me know and you can get a copy of what you need from it


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

k will give ya a call.. if possible faxing info would be great!!! Thanks!!


----------

